# Any one got a report lately?



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Headed out of Destin on Wednesday. Sat imagery looks great, blue water close. hopefully seas will calm down. Anyone been to nipple, spur lately?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

ldw said:


> Headed out of Destin on Wednesday. Sat imagery looks great, blue water close. hopefully seas will calm down. Anyone been to nipple, spur lately?




Got a white and some skippys near the spur Monday. Also saw some yellows busting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

With the nice satellite imagery and warm water temps, its hard not to think there have got to be some fish near the Edge and the Nipple. I know it's been kinda snotty at times, but any new info on activity near there?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I headed out that way last saturday. Stopped short of nipple and trolled the edge just north of nipple. 250 ft of water. 6 knockdowns and 4 fish in the boat in a few hours. Unfortunately all bonito. I needed to go out a little further but it was just too rough for me and the crew to enjoy it. 

Hope someone gets out there soon and tears it up! Heck, if it gets flat ever again I will be heading out!


----------

